# Is there more piano pieces like this?



## Kajmanen (Jun 30, 2017)

These are the only ones ive come across thats similar to saties gymnopedies. Seems there isnt much of it.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

Wow, some great choices there. I love Satie. The ultimate in lonely guy looking out the window at the rain music. 

For a not unrelated but not piano music I might suggest Ysaye. 

That effect is hard to get, that balance between evoking gigantic ennui without itself getting boring and unlistenable. 

That is always hard in a piece of art - make me cry, don't be crying - make me feel the frustrations of being stupid, don't be stupid - make me impatient and yearning for a point, without being boring and lacking a point.

Very hard to do.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

There are absolutely loads of pieces using that melody floated over a pedal crotchet to minim in the bass in 3/4, or similar. It turns up in, e.g. _Petit Poucet_ in Ravel's _La Mere l'Oye_. More recently Yann Tiersen also used it in the piano interpretation of his _Valse d'Amelie_ theme from the film.


----------



## elishadavidmusic (Jan 16, 2018)

Elisha David's work is slightly simlilar. Check out Safe.

The full album has pretty close comparisons if you want more songs from him.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Some ambient music by Eno captures the mood. Also Ravel’s Piano Concerto in G, 2nd movement.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

elishadavidmusic said:


> Elisha David's work is slightly simlilar. Check out Safe.
> 
> The full album has pretty close comparisons if you want more songs from him.


Any other suggestions?


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Satie is baby music, nevertheless, here are some piano pieces

Ludovico Einaudi - Nuvole Bianche





Childhood Memories - Brian Crain





Joe Hisaishi





Imperium Dekadenz


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Jacck said:


> Satie is baby music, nevertheless, here are some piano pieces
> 
> Ludovico Einaudi - Nuvole Bianche
> 
> ...


I agree the links you provided is baby music, and pretty low quality, but not about Satie. Baby music like the above reinforce obvious tones in obvious progressions, while Satie's doesn't.


----------

